# Fake 870 EVO



## BellaCiao (Aug 28, 2021)

Fake Samsung 870 EVO Came to 2 People in a different forum, Firmware number was fake, label was crooked, box content was missing, material was poor quality, and Samsung Magican software was also reporting that it was fake. Has anyone here experienced or heard of this situation?


----------



## ixi (Aug 28, 2021)

Some next level scamming.

I'm surprised that people buy from dodgy places and then wonder, heeeeyyy, this is fake.

First time hearing this kind of situation, but then again...  ebay and aliexpress.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 28, 2021)

That message may be because of no internet.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 29, 2021)

no surprise to see counterfeit SSD, USB sticks are widely counterfeited at above 32GB
I have also seen tons of counterfeit RAM too


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> no surprise to see counterfeit SSD, USB sticks are widely counterfeited at above 32GB
> I have also seen tons of counterfeit RAM too


RAM? In what way? People can attach stickers of ''Crucial'' or ''Samsung'' to some lower tier ass manufacturer RAM, but the performance numbers should be the same if specs are equal in timings. Unlike SSDs and USBs, where you can literally get shit performance under some branded fake sticker.


----------



## MaNsİoN35 (Nov 26, 2021)

These fake 870 evo events have proliferated these days.


----------

